# Loose fitting AFX bodies



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

So I picked up an AFX Petty Charger (TV Guide mail in car) and it's in great shape exempt for the fact that body fits very loose. Being this a rare car I won go crazy trying to fix it but would a hair dryer improve the fitment or what about very warm (almost hot water)?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I wouldn't do anything involving heat that may bend or distort something you dont want distorted.
I would just cut a small piece of 2 sided tape and fit it inside the clips, dont have to be perfect, should be good to go.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

sethndaddy is spot on with his advice, take it to heart.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

Shoe goo will also work
kind of like the LL cars that had the sticky stuff on them
I was also thinking silicone adhesive, just a little where you need it, let it dry


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

RjAFX said:


> sethndaddy is spot on with his advice, take it to heart.


you can also take some butchers twine & wrap it around the clip-area.
then slowly tighten like a "Girdle", then leave it on a window sill that gets most of the day's sun/heat (mild WARM not HOT) & leave for a day or so..
(???)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

You can try a million things. .. but a bit of two sided tape takes a few seconds is not permanent, with nothing to go wrong.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

same with shoe goo
I used the tape before, the tape get warm from the car and starts to slide around from crashes and such unless the todays tape is a lot better than years ago


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

Thanks for all of the replies, will probably go with the shoe-goo option as it seem to work pretty well for Life-Like cars from the factory.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I am not certain which AFX cars you are referring to, but a little body float can often improve handling. You don't want the body to be so loose that it can rub on the tires or come off easily however.


----------



## urnuts (Jul 3, 2012)

*Yup...*



RjAFX said:


> You can try a million things. .. but a bit of two sided tape takes a few seconds is not permanent, with nothing to go wrong.


I have several sizes and thicknesses and they work very well.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Be wary of trying to alter any blue Aurora plastic. It ends to be more brittle than most. I would go with the goo or tape. Much safer options.

-Paul


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm kind of puzzled by the Shoe Goo advice. Shoe Goo is a fairly powerful solvent-based adhesive. I would worry about it eating into the plastic and marring it -- but I've never tried SG on AFX plastic, so maybe I'm worried for nothing. 

With a rare body, I'd sure be ultra-careful not to get it anywhere but exactly where it needs to go. 

Which would be -- where, Shoe Goo guys? Do you just try to fill a bit of space by toothpicking it onto the notches on one of the chassis ears and let dry before putting the body on? Or do you put it on the body above the wedges and let dry, or do you try to actually glue the body to the chassis with it while it's still wet?.

I'd feel more comfortable with the tape. Is Red73 likely to be running his TV Guide Mail-in Charger hard enough or long enough to worry about heat buildup causing slippage? It sounds more like an "occasional ceremonial lap" car to me.

-- D


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Yea, I'd believe I'd just put in the display case and leave it, race something else...RM


----------



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Maybe build up the chassis arms with epoxy and leave the body alone.


----------



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)

Try another chassis. I have done this and it does work for the most part. You would be amazed at the size variations between chassis.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

If you apply Shoo Goo or contact cement to the chassis and let most of the solvent evaporate before you put the body on you would minimize the chances of the glue damaging the body.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I used shoo-goo for a long many years, never had any body damage.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Rich Dumas said:


> I am not certain which AFX cars you are referring to, but a little body float can often improve handling. You don't want the body to be so loose that it can rub on the tires or come off easily however.


I've got a BRE Datsun 510 body that rattles and handles like mad


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm going give ShoeGoo a try ..... can't hurt.


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

Thanks for all the reply's, great advice about trying another chassis or adding Shoe Goo to the chassis tabs. 

This car will not be raced. More of a restoration with some reproduction decals in the future and the occasional parade laps


----------

